# Foam backgrounds - harder than it looks!



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

My hard work is now in the bin : (

Had a try at creating my own background and hide using expandable foam and what a disaster it turned out to be. Fortunately, I made a mock up of the enclosure and didn't spray it directly into the tank. It expanded far more than I anticipated (man does that stuff expand) and (what was intended to be just a background and small hide) ended up being bigger than the 30cmx30cmx30cm tank itself! Infact it would have been far more suitable for my bearded dragon's 4ft enclosure than my Greenbottle blue's.

Think I'll just buy another exo-terra background instead.

To add insult to injury I watched a video of a background being created which looked amazing... and it was a young kid who made it! So a child's creation is better than mine.

Don't think I'll be getting my blue peter badge:devil:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

ROF!!!!!!!!! 

Maybe hire the kid to make one for you.

I hear their labour rates are really cheap!


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

I was so ashamed of it that I threw it away before anyone saw it.:blush: Still got told off by the wife for the 'mess' so it really wasn't worth it!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

why not make a suitable sized slab out of the expanding foam and then carve it?


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

That's what I _should _have done. Unfortunately, the dispenser was getting clogged so I binned the can after finishing the 'creation.' TBH I found it really hard to use and it didn't seem to come out of the can as smoothly as I thought it would - it just seemed to 'hiss' without a steady flow of foam and spat it out unevenly (and before anyone says...yes, I shook it LOTS). It was a shame cos the can was quite expensive and felt at least half full, but I couldn't get any more out. 

Then the dispenser snapped when I was trying to tighten it.

Disaster all round.:devil:


----------



## Hutchie91 (Sep 16, 2011)

why not try with polystyrene blocks? i know that alot use them and cut to shape.. then cement a couple of times for a natural finish, i plan to do this in the new year.. a few vids on youtube show how it can be done and how easy it actually is.. try that 

DIY Aquarium Background - YouTube


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

If you go in to the picture section, about 10th threads down youll see a post by a kid under the name of ch4dg, he has som quality tutorials using polystyrene blocks and plain old group. Very easy to follow, he also uses that expandable foam. He's pretty artistic from what I can see and I suspect he's in to painting citadel miniatures and the like. Have a looksee, you may just find your inspiration there


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for that link. Must have been the only video I missed on youtube. 

I prefer the idea of using polystyrene instead of expandable foam. It looks easier to use and the results look so much better. I think I wouldn't use cement though - I'd go for brown silicone and stick on substrate. I'm sure there will be lots of polystyrene going spare after xmas.

Another idea I've considered is florist's oasis, although I've read on here (I think) about it possibly being toxic. I've used oasis before (years ago) and was able to make amazing hides.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hutchie91 (Sep 16, 2011)

no problem , i think people use cement to harden it, but also give the look of a natural background, i would go with what that video shows, you can see how good it looks


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for your input Kris.
I've seen some of ch4dg's pics on here before and was awe struck. They are very cool - he certainly has a talent. 

Think I'll perevere and have another try before the end of the hols. Not sure my Ts will appreciate a transformers theme though!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you thought of using a cardboard box the same size as the exo and then once the foam has expanded and hardend, attacking it with a craft knife and some sand paper to get the shapes that you want ? Once the foam is finished, you can then put it into theexo.

PS. Screwfix sell really cheap expanding foam (£5-£6 ?) Which would be ideal to practice eith.


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

The expanding foam was only £3.99 for a 825ml Polycell from a local 'cheapy' shop so wasn't the end of the world. 
I should have sprayed it in a box, as you mentioned, and then cut it to size, but instead I butchered a box to fit the exo first, which was then not very sturdy and consequently the foam pushed out the sides so they weren't at right angles - this was why it ended in the bin. Once the right angles were lost it was useless as my T would be able to get round the back if it wasn't a flush fit.

You live and learn.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Google 'lizard-landscapes'. The guy on there uses polystyrine (sp) blocks & sheets especially for reptiles & inverts.
He explains step by step what he's doing as he's doing it & they look brilliant. I've got to have a go at the haunted house, the aztec pyramid & the tree stump.
Does anyone know where I would get cheap poly blocks & sheets?


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> PS. Screwfix sell really cheap expanding foam (£5-£6 ?) Which would be ideal to practice eith.


screw-fix was 3.99 for the larger cans of no nonsense expanding foam last week, or £3 if you bought 4 or more.
but for a 30 cubed gorilla glue would be better as it only expands a tiny bit


agreed ch4dg is nuts when it comes to designing poly backgrounds...
this is a nice easy one, where he just covers it in grout and looks amazing (espec the scorp one)
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/791601-improved-exo-backgrounds-includes-exo.html


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kris74 said:


> ch4dg, he has some quality tutorials
> He's pretty artistic from what I can see and I suspect he's in to painting citadel miniatures and the like.


thanks,
artistic???.....i failed art&design in school, and in college:/

and i dont paint citadel mini's :lol2: nor warhammer, wish i could afford them



dinostore said:


> agreed ch4dg is nuts when it comes to designing poly backgrounds...


thanks.

but as already said- poly...or carve at the expanding foam. 
also gorilla glue is a lot easier to use


----------

